# أدعي السعاده رغم الجرح



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

السعادة شي جميل كثيرون يبحثون عنها

لكن كيف وأين ومتى ؟؟؟؟


السعادة كلمة سهله جــداً لكن صعب الوصول اليها


مثل كلمة احبك تتدوال بكثره في هذا الزمان لكن قل ما نجدها تطلع من قلب صادق


السعادة تكون بالقرب من الله في جميع الامور


وهي ايضاً عندما تضحك وفي قلب جرح كبير ينزف فهذة قمة السعادة


مشاعر لا يمكن وصفها ابداً


حاول تكون سعيدا او تظاهر بألسعادة


عندما تكثر جراحك بهذا الزمن


الزمن مرة لك وعشرة عليك


فعندما يكون الزمن في اليوم الذي لك


فحاول ان تستغل هذا اليوم كاملاً بجميع ثوانيه ودقائقه بأن تكون سعيد فيه


السعادة لن تبحث عنك لكن حاول انت ان تبحث عنها

منقول​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 مارس 2009)

موضوع في قمة الرووووعة 
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا سكر​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كاندي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اتعابك


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا​وبتعجبنى على طول موضيع حضرتك لانها فعلا جميله
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> السعادة لن تبحث عنك لكن حاول انت ان تبحث عنها
> ​



*
كلام جميل جدااا

شكرا ليكي كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (19 مارس 2009)

_



السعادة تكون بالقرب من الله في جميع الامور


وهي ايضاً عندما تضحك وفي قلب جرح كبير ينزف فهذة قمة السعادة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا يا كاندى
حقيقى تسلم ايدك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك
​_


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع في قمة الرووووعة ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا سكر​


شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اتعابك


 

ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> وبتعجبنى على طول موضيع حضرتك لانها فعلا جميله
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> ...


 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدااا*​
> *شكرا ليكي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا مايكل 

ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فعلا يا كاندى_
> _حقيقى تسلم ايدك _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجعك يا تونى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

*السعادة شي جميل كثيرون يبحثون عنها

لكن كيف وأين ومتى ؟؟؟؟


السعادة كلمة سهله جــداً لكن صعب الوصول اليها


مثل كلمة احبك تتدوال بكثره في هذا الزمان لكن قل ما نجدها تطلع من قلب صادق


السعادة تكون بالقرب من الله في جميع الامور


وهي ايضاً عندما تضحك وفي قلب جرح كبير ينزف فهذة قمة السعادة


مشاعر لا يمكن وصفها ابداً


حاول تكون سعيدا او تظاهر بألسعادة


عندما تكثر جراحك بهذا الزمن


الزمن مرة لك وعشرة عليك


فعندما يكون الزمن في اليوم الذي لك


فحاول ان تستغل هذا اليوم كاملاً بجميع ثوانيه ودقائقه بأن تكون سعيد فيه


السعادة لن تبحث عنك لكن حاول انت ان تبحث عنها*

*منقول*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 مايو 2009)

ميررررررررسى يا كاندى على موضوعك الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك..

​


----------



## white rose (31 مايو 2009)

*موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا كاندي

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (31 مايو 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رائع


تسلم ايدك يا ماما 


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kimora (31 مايو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> *السعادة شي جميل كثيرون يبحثون عنها
> 
> لكن كيف وأين ومتى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


salam wa ni3ma binisba li koul alayam kanat 3alaya hata 3araft yasou3 almasih ajid alamal watika alhakiki fi ayami arjou salat lmchkour:ab4:


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كاندى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كاندي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كاندى موضوع راائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*مشكوووووووورة 
يا كاندي و يا رب السعادة تبقى حولينا احنا اولاد المسيح​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يونيو 2009)

> حاول تكون سعيدا او تظاهر بألسعادة
> 
> 
> عندما تكثر جراحك بهذا الزمن
> ...


موضوع بجد رائع يا كاندي بجد 
مرسي على الموضوع الحلو ده 
ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوض تعب محبتك من اجل خدمة المنتدى امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلواتك كتيييييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

coptic marmar قال:


> ميررررررررسى يا كاندى على موضوعك الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك..
> 
> ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا مرموره

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا كاندي
> 
> يسلموا ايديك​*



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ماما
> ...




ميرسى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كاندى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى موضوع راائع جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا هابى
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مشكوووووووورة
> يا كاندي و يا رب السعادة تبقى حولينا احنا اولاد المسيح​*




امين يا رب 

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2009)

moky قال:


> موضوع بجد رائع يا كاندي بجد
> مرسي على الموضوع الحلو ده
> ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوض تعب محبتك من اجل خدمة المنتدى امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلواتك كتيييييير جدا
> اختك الغلبانة موري​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا معاكى 

وصلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى
​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*وهي ايضاً عندما تضحك وفي قلب جرح كبير ينزف فهذة قمة السعادة*​ 

*مشاعر لا يمكن وصفها ابداً*​ 

*حاول تكون سعيدا او تظاهر بألسعادة*​ 

*عندما تكثر جراحك بهذا الزمن*​
*علي ما اعتقد انه صعب جدا ان يكون الانسان قلبه موجوع وحتي يحاول انه يتظاهر بانه سعيد حتي لو عرف يخدع نفسه وبقية الناس اللي حوليه اكيد هيجي قدام اقرب شخص ليه ويبان حقيقة اللي جواه حتي لو من غير كلام*

*بجد اصعب ابتسامة لما احاول ابتسم وانا قلبي بينزف وصدقيني الابتسامة دي بدل ما تهون علي الانسان بتزود عليه وجعه لانها بتطلع غصب عنه*

*ميرسي علي الموضو الجميل يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*​


----------



## farou2 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السعاده انني معكم 
شكراً على الموضوع 
الرب معك ​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *وهي ايضاً عندما تضحك وفي قلب جرح كبير ينزف فهذة قمة السعادة*
> 
> 
> *مشاعر لا يمكن وصفها ابداً*
> ...



كلامك سليم اكيد 

بس ساعات بنقول الناس ملهاش زنب 

ونجاول نجمل لكن ما بداخلنا لا يتغير 

شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> السعاده انني معكم
> شكراً على الموضوع
> الرب معك ​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

احنا كمان سعداء بوجودك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## semosemo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*قمة التحدى انك تكون مجروحا وتبتسم*
*                        merci ,kandy*


----------



## blackguitar (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*على فكرة ده مش كلام مسرود لا دى حقيقة
واحده زميلتى قالتلى لما تحس نفسك مخنوق اعمل عبيط على نفسك ولا كانك سامع نفسك واضحك وبس
بس مش عارف هعمل عبيط لغايه امتى ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## christin (3 ديسمبر 2009)

_موضوع رائع ياكاندي 
تسلم ايديك ياقمر​_


----------



## وليم تل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2010)

semosemo قال:


> *قمة التحدى انك تكون مجروحا وتبتسم*
> *                        merci ,kandy*



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2010)

blackguitar قال:


> *على فكرة ده مش كلام مسرود لا دى حقيقة
> واحده زميلتى قالتلى لما تحس نفسك مخنوق اعمل عبيط على نفسك ولا كانك سامع نفسك واضحك وبس
> بس مش عارف هعمل عبيط لغايه امتى ههههههههههههه
> *



حسب مزاجك 

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2010)

christin قال:


> _موضوع رائع ياكاندي
> تسلم ايديك ياقمر​_



ميرسى لزوقك 

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------

